# Plumbing and drainage 1898 Vintage book!



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Check it out! I just got it in the mail... :thumbup:

Its pretty old but still in great shape.. Ill try and get some more pics up if anyone is interested.

PS, I am also buying old tools (prior to 1960) if anyone wants to sell.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have an 1917 Ohio Code book Part IV on plumbing and drainage its in decent shape as well for its age.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice find!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The bindings are a little loose but I'd say these are in decent shape for being 100+ years old. I love looking through old plumbing books.







Paul


----------



## CodePlumber (Aug 13, 2011)

That's cool stuff, it just goes to show you how far plumbing has come in 100 years. In my office I have a plumbing book from the 40's but nothing that old. I have a lot of respect for the plumbers of old... What would they think today?


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

CodePlumber said:


> That's cool stuff, it just goes to show you how far plumbing has come in 100 years. In my office I have a plumbing book from the 40's but nothing that old. I have a lot of respect for the plumbers of old... What would they think today?


My dad just the other day said something along the lines of 'it was hard work back then, when men were men' ..  Honestly that would be pretty tough work, I probably wouldn't do it.


----------



## samtricareservices (10 mo ago)

I am interested in acquiring old plumbing books. I enjoy expanding what I have as well as preserving them. Contact me if you want to move them please. I am a Plumber of 40 years and a former apprenticeship instructor. My number is 813-777-5780


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

PeckPlumbing said:


> My dad just the other day said something along the lines of 'it was hard work back then, when men were men' ..  Honestly that would be pretty tough work, I probably wouldn't do it.


Back when men were men and sheep were scared!


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

!958 vintage local 130 pocketbook, pretty much any formula you need to use.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

leakfree said:


> !958 vintage local 130 pocketbook, pretty much any formula you need to use.
> View attachment 132566


I keep a Pocket Ref and the first two volumes of Audel's Plumber's and Steamfitter's guide.









Pocket Ref 4th Edition: Thomas Glover: 9781885071620: Amazon.com: Books


Pocket Ref 4th Edition [Thomas Glover] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Pocket Ref 4th Edition



www.amazon.com


----------

